# Is Facebook a good thing , what's the best setup ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi people.
Just wondering about face book , thinking I sorta wouldn't mind having one set up.
Although I've despised it over the years for some of the hassles and crap you hear from it but.
I'm separated now and there's old friends I'd really like to find , or have find me !

Pretty damn concerned about privacy though , I like my privacy .
I'd never want to plaster my crap all over the net for the world to see - so then is there a way to set Facebook so that people can look me up, find me easily enough or me them but still keep as much privacy as I can ?

For example , I'd at least have to put in my full name and some background or something wouldn't I , or how does anyone know it's me, find me ?
Couldn't imagine even plastering my full name all over the internet though to be honest , spose I'd have to at least put in that though.

Any thoughts , advice , tips ?


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

You can play with the privacy settings until you find something you're comfortable with. You can pretty easily decide what the public sees, and what only your friends see. If you have a nickname that people would know you by, you can always use that instead of your full name, and people can also figure out it's you by looking at your picture.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Anything that's posted over the Internet is no longer private.

I don't mind FB. I'm not on it often and I mainly use FB to keep in contact of 2 friends in PM. I was using it to post my recipes, but I think I need a recipe box instead. Cooking with an iPod/iPad is not the smartest thing to do when cooking from scratch.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, if you FB you're out there.

You can limit the extent of your exposure to the common surfer through privacy settings but if you want to be found you're going to be "out there".


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

My FB is set up so that if someone searches my name they can find my name, what city I live in, my hometown, and my profile picture. That's it.

The privacy is very customizable.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I just set up an account for the first time. I used this website to help me with the many privacy settings... http://personalweb.about.com/od/facebookprivacysettings/ss/facebook-privacy-settings_1.htm


----------

